# Goon LP 24



## Rude Rudi (22/1/17)

I see Sir Vape will have this available next week!

Some reviews are rather scathing to say the least... A HUGE gripe seems to be the shallow juice well, poor airflow (top vs bottom), etc. 

Any views?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jp1905 (22/1/17)

From what I have seen,not something that tickles my fancy,fastening screws seems like a shlep...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (22/1/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> I see Sir Vape will have this available next week!
> 
> Some reviews are rather scathing to say the least... A HUGE gripe seems to be the shallow juice well, poor airflow (top vs bottom), etc.
> 
> ...




From what ive heard too from a vape store is that the Goon LP 24 is one to give a miss.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (22/1/17)

Too curious myself. Definitely one I want to go have a vape off, they make quality gear so I will not knock it till I have tried it...


----------



## Petrus (22/1/17)

Most of the UK Squonkers give it a drop


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/2/17)




----------



## shabbar (6/2/17)

Rob Fisher said:


>




dibs on yours .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/2/17)

shabbar said:


> dibs on yours .



Not buying one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (6/2/17)

@KZOR reviewed a whole bunch of RDA the Goon 24 still kicks the Goon lp in the goons

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KZOR (6/2/17)

It is a flavor atty that tends to heat up quicker than my others.
Still a great atty though but defo not for the chain vaper or cloud chaser.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shabbar (6/2/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Not buying one.



Noooooooooooooooo!!!


----------



## Amir (6/2/17)

I have some experience with the LP... It's a pain to build on, aligning the coil to the airflow is easier said than done, juice well is rather shallow... and the whole posts/screws is just overwhelming to say the least... there's just too much going on in there!! 

All that being said... once its up and running its a pretty decent vape and the build quality is good... But all the hassle of the build made me give it up without a second thought


----------



## Waine (6/2/17)

This one never grabbed me either. Watched a lot of reviews. Juice well too shallow and a lot of tweaking to get the coils built correctly. Nah! Not for me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (6/2/17)

Waine said:


> This one never grabbed me either. Watched a lot of reviews. Juice well too shallow and a lot of tweaking to get the coils built correctly. Nah! Not for me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Agree bud.
There are so many other Great RDA to choose from i dont see any point in jumping and throwing a party.


----------



## Bearshare (6/2/17)

Amir said:


> I have some experience with the LP... It's a pain to build on, aligning the coil to the airflow is easier said than done, juice well is rather shallow... and the whole posts/screws is just overwhelming to say the least... there's just too much going on in there!!
> 
> All that being said... once its up and running its a pretty *decent* vape and the build quality is good... But all the hassle of the build made me give it up without a second thought



thats not good


----------



## method1 (6/2/17)

Pretty happy with mine, but as some have mentioned it's a little finicky to build, mainly due to the tiny screws.
Plus side is it has great flavour (on par with it's big brother) and looks really nice

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PistolJay (7/2/17)

Must say, Im loving mine, better than the Goon 24 though? Noways! Goon 22 still trumps all IMO. Biggest con for me with the LP is that without using the Ultem cap, the metal cap just gets waaaay to hot. Insanely hot actually. WRT the build deck, for me, its actually not as bad as it looks once you've built in there a few times. Also in my experience, the ultem wide bore and black wide bore drip tips are interchangable between the LP and the 22, I'm also rocking the squonk510 in the 22.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (7/2/17)

PistolJay said:


> Must say, Im loving mine, better than the Goon 24 though? Noways! Goon 22 still trumps all IMO. Biggest con for me with the LP is that without using the Ultem cap, the metal cap just gets waaaay to hot. Insanely hot actually. WRT the build deck, for me, its actually not as bad as it looks once you've built in there a few times. Also in my experience, the ultem wide bore and black wide bore drip tips are interchangable between the LP and the 22, I'm also rocking the squonk510 in the 22.



where did you get a squonk pin for the 22


----------



## PistolJay (7/2/17)

shabbar said:


> where did you get a squonk pin for the 22



I'm using the Squonk pin that came with the LP in the 22, the original 510 pin on my 22 kicked the bucket so my positive post would fall out. The squonk pin screws in tight and is keeping everything together again as it should.



​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## shabbar (7/2/17)

Anyone wanna sell me there squonk pin please ?


----------



## anthony001 (7/2/17)

Loving the LP and it's not bad building on it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Waine (7/2/17)

anthony001 said:


> Loving the LP and it's not bad building on it.
> View attachment 84220



I must say, your build looks great on the LP @anthony001 . Nice pic. I don't think it's a bad RDA, but there are far better in my view.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anthony001 (7/2/17)

I agree the goon is still the rda to beat but the LP is more of a flavor chaser and simple builds work great in the LP.


----------



## Maxxis (7/2/17)

The LP is without a doubt a great flavour RDA

I generally cant stand the low profile or shorty style RDAs. I hate the Hadaly, Narda, LowPro, Royal Hunter mini etc and I was really weary of the LP unit Anthony let me try his. Mind blown. 

I doesn't have any of the issues with gurgling etc that the others I tried have. I see some people complain about the shallow juice well. I drip straight through the top using 1ml of liquid at a time and its perfect. 

Build deck takes a little bit of fiddling to get used to but it is a hell of a lot nice than what we all started with back in the days of the 3 post style decks. I actually find this easier to build than any of my DotMod RDAs

The Ultem cap looks awesome, the widebore ultem tip is compatible with the 24mm Goon so I can use my other wide bore tips. Comes with a BF pin so my Leprechaun finally has a proper RDA on it.

Really happy with this.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Maxxis (7/2/17)

PistolJay said:


> I'm using the Squonk pin that came with the LP in the 22, the original 510 pin on my 22 kicked the bucket so my positive post would fall out. The squonk pin screws in tight and is keeping everything together again as it should.
> 
> 
> 
> ​



That is wonderful news. I'm in dire need of a silver G22. Time to start hunting.


----------



## Waine (12/2/17)

A local vaping shop, (Not Sir Vape) told me he was bringing in the clone. His other clones are really nice. I will definitely get the clone LP 24 and If I like it, I will buy the original.

My 2 Goons 24mm are originals. My 2 Goon clone 22mm are really great!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Waine (25/3/17)

Have 3 Goon 24's now. Going for maximum 528 frequency. Getting the LP, month end. Just to see if it works nice. The clamps now look interesting. I want the LP notch under my belt. The dealer has got stock of the, yes, you read it, "Clones".


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## boxerulez (3/4/17)

Can anyone confirm if the 24mm Goon Colour Caps will fit the LP? And will the Ultem tip fit said goon cap?


----------



## Jp1905 (3/4/17)

boxerulez said:


> Can anyone confirm if the 24mm Goon Colour Caps will fit the LP? And will the Ultem tip fit said goon cap?



Tagging @KZOR he has both,maybe he can test for you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KZOR (3/4/17)

Should since the normal Goon caps fit. 
It is a very minute looser fit but won't fall off when mod is turned upside down.


----------



## boxerulez (3/4/17)

KZOR said:


> Should since the normal Goon caps fit.
> It is a very minute looser fit but won't fall off when mod is turned upside down.


Great thanks for the feedback @KZOR do you know if the ultem will also fit the standard/colour caps? Or is the bore on the LP different to the Standard goon?


----------



## PistolJay (3/4/17)

boxerulez said:


> Great thanks for the feedback @KZOR do you know if the ultem will also fit the standard/colour caps? Or is the bore on the LP different to the Standard goon?



LP, Goon 24, and Goon 22 Tips are all interchangeable, the bore is the same.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## PistolJay (3/4/17)

PistolJay said:


> LP, Goon 24, and Goon 22 Tips are all interchangeable, the bore is the same.


@boxerulez When I got home I was playing around with the caps and looks like the Goon24 caps fit the LP deck. I couldn't fit the AFC though with the current build I have in there at the moment, but it should fit with smaller coils or simple round wire builds. The base of the AFC touches the coils. Otherwise you could rock a chuff / slam cap but your airflow would always be fully open.










​


----------



## Fuzz (4/4/17)

Ordered a Goon LP from Sir Vape this weekend as it's priced very decently with their April Fools Special... 

Any pointers for someone who has never built on such a deck before?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boxerulez (4/4/17)

Fuzz said:


> Ordered a Goon LP from Sir Vape this weekend as it's priced very decently with their April Fools Special...
> 
> Any pointers for someone who has never built on such a deck before?
> 
> ...


Likewise, I also grabbed one. The rule of thumb is 2.5mm id coils or bust.

PS waiting for my vapemail now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jp1905 (4/4/17)

boxerulez said:


> Likewise, I also grabbed one. The rule of thumb is 2.5mm id coils or bust.
> 
> PS waiting for my vapemail now.



Give us a build check once you start her up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (4/4/17)

Fuzz said:


> Ordered a Goon LP from Sir Vape this weekend as it's priced very decently with their April Fools Special...
> 
> Any pointers for someone who has never built on such a deck before?
> 
> ...



Don't try and fully tighten each screw before the next one, on each block sort of half tighten one then the other, untill they both in, else the plate tends towards going skew.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Fuzz (4/4/17)

Thanks guys, will follow those guidelines 

I just received mine:













I tried the o-rings and they're extremely tight when dry. I applied some e juice to them as lubrication, and now I see why most reviewers rate the o-rings as loose.

Will post my first attempt at a build later - going to put in some Flapton Ni80 wire 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Milc e-Juice (4/4/17)

Fuzz said:


> Ordered a Goon LP from Sir Vape this weekend as it's priced very decently with their April Fools Special...
> 
> Any pointers for someone who has never built on such a deck before?
> 
> ...


mine just arrived!!! fookk yeahhhh

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## boxerulez (4/4/17)

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jp1905 (4/4/17)

boxerulez said:


> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk



Sommer 2!Lucky man!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## boxerulez (4/4/17)

No other is for a friend lol

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fuzz (4/4/17)

Threw together a bit of rushed build (bottom coil isn't the greatest):












Initial thoughts/ Observations:

- the deck isn't as bad as people say it is, though in all honestly I don't have experience on many other deck types

- hate that it spits like crazy if you drip through the chuff cap, also the juice depth is tiny and makes it relatively easy to over drip

- the top cap heats up like a mofo!!! It's difficult to vape without your lips touching it, so I'm just using the ultem cap

- really like the flavour on it, and the smoothness of the draw is fantastic with any airflow you choose, though I like using it fully open

- once you apply juice to the o-rings, the caps become super slippery

Overall, at that price, it's a good dripper, I'm happy with my purchase and just makes me eager to get an OG Goon next. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## boxerulez (6/4/17)

Fuzz said:


> Threw together a bit of rushed build (bottom coil isn't the greatest):
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Cannot agree more... my next mission is the original Goon24 in black to match my hotcig... and some damask plates for the hotcig at the same time.... just selling some stuff to make it happen.

Its gonna be murder on the hotcig. Black on black on black.

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spydro (7/4/17)

Fuzz said:


> Ordered a Goon LP from Sir Vape this weekend as it's priced very decently with their April Fools Special...
> 
> Any pointers for someone who has never built on such a deck before?
> 
> ...



I'm using dual 3mm coils in my Goon LP for great flavor with the DIY used in it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (7/4/17)

Fuzz said:


> Threw together a bit of rushed build (bottom coil isn't the greatest):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Push your coils down some more, and you will eliminate the spit back you getting, just obviously make sure that the coil doesn't touch the posts/blocks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fuzz (9/4/17)

Feliks Karp said:


> Push your coils down some more, and you will eliminate the spit back you getting, just obviously make sure that the coil doesn't touch the posts/blocks.



Tried this and works great! Thanks for the heads up mate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fuzz (28/4/17)

My current verdict on the LP is that it's more sensitive than a vegan at a butchery 

I did however purchase an OG Goon 24 yesterday, and messing around with the caps and build decks, found that the 24 cap fits perfectly on the LP deck. 

This lead me to considering using the LP deck and the 24 cap, much like a CSMNT setup. I'll experiment this weekend and report my findings, but I'm super stoked and hope it works .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------

